# Virtueller Speicher



## Wang (17. Apr 2011)

Hallo,

ich kämpfe gerade mit einer Aufgabe zur virtuellen Speicherverwaltung, die Probleme beginnen aber bereits bei zwei Sätzen aus dem Skript:



> Der Fall logischer Adressraum > physischer Adressraum ist jedoch der klassische Fall. Dies resultiert u.a. aus der weit verbreiteten Wortlänge von 32 Bit, mit der sich 2^32 Adressen ansprechen lassen. Nimmt man an, dass jede Adresse ein Speicherwort von 4 Byte adressiert, so lassen sich 2^32*4 = 2^34 Byte = 16 Gigabyte im logischen Adressraum ansprechen.





> In der MI ist der logische Adressraum > physischer Adressraum. Mit einer der 2^32 Adressen lässt sich nur je 1 Byte ansprechen, also hat der logische Adressraum eine Größe von 4 Gigabyte. Die MI besitzt allerdings nur einen "realen" Arbeitsspeicher P von 1 Gigabyte, es muss also eine Methode gefunden werden, den logischen auf den realen Adressraum abzubilden.




Ich denke mal mit "Wortlänge" ist die Wortbreite der CPU gemeint, also wieviele Datenwörter sie besitzt?
Hängt die Länge des Speicherwortes vom Prozessor oder vom Betriebssystem ab?

Vielleicht erledigen sich meine Schwierigkeiten in der eigentlichen Aufgabe, wenn ich das hier verstanden habe. Es wäre sehr nett, wenn jemand auf meine Fragen eingehen könnte.

Vielen Dank!

Gruß
Wang


----------



## The_S (18. Apr 2011)

Wang hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke mal mit "Wortlänge" ist die Wortbreite ... gemeint



Ja, also wie viele Bits (bzw. Bytes) mit einem Lesezugriff geholt werden können.



Wang hat gesagt.:


> der CPU gemeint, also wieviele Datenwörter sie besitzt?



Die CPU "besitzt" Datenwörter? Versteh ich nicht, wie du das meinst.



Wang hat gesagt.:


> Hängt die Länge des Speicherwortes vom Prozessor oder vom Betriebssystem ab?



Was hat die CPU oder das OS mit der Aufgabe zu tun? Es geht um virtuelle Speicherverwaltung, also die Simulation von viel (hier 4GB) schnellen RAM auf wenig (hier 1GB) physikalisch vorhandenen schnellen RAM und viel langsamen Sekundärspeicher (hier 3GB, vermutlich auf der Festplatte). Sprich die Auslagerung von Laufzeitspeicher auf den Sekundärspeicher. Die Virtuelle Speicherverwaltung übernimmt das Betriebssystem. Die Wortbreite hängt in erster Linie davon ab, wie viele Daten gleichzeitig über den Datenbus geschickt werden können. Die Adressbreite (wie viele Speicherwörter können adressiert werden) wird meistens mit den Aussagen "Ich habe eine 32 Bit CPU" bzw. "Ich habe ein 64 Bit Betriebssystem" gleichgesetzt und hängt (wie aus den Aussagen zu schließen ist) vom Betriebssystem und der Breite des Adressbus ab. Evtl. verwechselst du hier Adressbreite mit Wortbreite!?


----------



## Wang (21. Apr 2011)

Danke Dir! War da irgendwie auf dem falschen Dampfer, hab aber noch rechtzeitig vor der Klausur die Kurve gekratzt. 

Gruß
Wang


----------

